# Chris Hein Horns vol.2 w/ Kontakt v4.1.3



## psionicsin (Apr 6, 2011)

I hope I'm not posting in the wrong forum, but here goes.

A little info.: I'm using Chris Hein Horns vol.2 with Kontakt version 4.1.3.

I love Vol.2 over Vol.1 because the sounds and articulations are way more lifelike and real. However there is a problem that I'm running into and can't seem to solve on my own.

When I'm in a crescendo articulation with a trombone-tenor A and I play an C4, the crescendo sounds VERY warbley. Almost like whoever is playing it was behind a fan. Like a weird baffle sound or something. And I can't figure out how to remedy this.

I've tried using tenor trombones A-D, and as the crescendo gets better the upper notes then become flatter. I can't seem to find a decent way around this. Can anyone who has experience with this sample pack offer me any advice?


----------



## Ah_dziz (Apr 7, 2011)

That is a problem with the time machine 2 time stretching. I went in and switched all of the crescendos to time machine 1 and it was much improved. Their adaptive grain size implementation would appear to be freaking out. it also does it with the run ups and downs on various notes.


----------



## psionicsin (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you for this response. I'll try this out and report back with my results.


----------



## psionicsin (May 10, 2011)

Ok so...to change the algorithm from 2 to 1, do i just select "Time Machine" from that little drop-down menu and be done? Or is it more involved than that?


----------



## EvilDragon (May 10, 2011)

You need to check which groups are using Time Machine 2 first. Then select them in the Group Editor (put a checkmark beside each group). Then change to Time Machine.


----------



## Stevie (May 10, 2011)

So switching to TM1 fixes that issue? That would be great!


----------



## Przemek K. (May 11, 2011)

I encountered this problem too but in K3 and K4. The old Kontaktplayer 2 didn't had this issue, at least not on my workstation.

As EvilDragen said, first one have to select the group which has timemachine 2 selected,
and what solved it for me was to switch from the default setting on the right side to "medium" or even" large" and than it worked fine.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Ah_dziz (May 15, 2011)

Stevie @ Tue May 10 said:


> So switching to TM1 fixes that issue? That would be great!



It fixes the issue by using a much less advances granular. When TM2 works it sounds great. On certain material it freaks out and can't decide what grain size to use and you get a plethora of strange artifacts. With the original TM you will get a bog standard time stretch that doesn't sound as smooth as TM2 does (when it's working) , but is perfectly predictable.


----------



## Ah_dziz (May 15, 2011)

EvilDragon @ Tue May 10 said:


> You need to check which groups are using Time Machine 2 first. Then select them in the Group Editor (put a checkmark beside each group). Then change to Time Machine.



Is there a way to select all groups that use a certain playback mode with one click? That would be handy. 

Also I never heard back from you regarding that custom script I was trying to have made. I believe it was over at KVR. :D


----------



## musicalweather (Feb 28, 2017)

You guys ARE AWESOME. I've been plagued with this problem for years (it seems to have been occuring more, or maybe I'm just using CHH more). I wrote to Chris Hein about it once, and though he responded immediately, he did not offer any solutions. I tried what you all wrote above, and it worked. HALLELUJAH! Thanks you SOOO much!!!!


----------

